# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > [Gold] Sales of website design

## TR0PIK

Hey guys, i would like to know if any of you would be interested in that kind of design : Banners, Website, Videos modules... 

I love design and i'm spending a shit load of time doing it. I recently figured that sellers on that kind of platform would need a great design ; I mean, people tend to like a gift that is nicely packed, more than an ugly present. 

Nonetheless, people trust websites with good and professional looking, so it seems not that dumb to offers service in that domain. 
This post is about YOUR opinion on the matter ; Here's a sample of what i've been doing this afternoon. What do you think? Could i sell that kind of design? 

website design

Really looking forward to read your opinion, 

Infograpik _(Sorry for my english by the way, i'm not a native speaker nor a regular user)_.

_PS : I might have posted in the wrong category, therefore i'm sorry about it._

----------


## res

You could absolutely sell the design. I'd kill for skills like that.

----------


## TR0PIK

Hey! Thanks for your feedback, really appreciated! 
You'd need to keep farming photoshop to be able to do things like that. It's really not that hard tbh!

----------


## PastGamer

You have some skills buddy, keep it up. There are markets where you can sell templates you make.

----------


## TR0PIK

Do you know any kinda underground market? Don't wanna sell on too known! 
Thanks for the feedback, really appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Yawnstar

Yeah you could sell that design dude, i'd recommend either hiring someone (or doing it yourself) to package it up into a wordpress theme or HTML5 and sell it on themeforest or something alike.

It's easy money from then on out.

Good luck

----------


## slashdash7

Seems quite good, only thing I would change to make it look more professional is change the font and ditch the drop shadows making it look more flat as it is a modern thing now in 2017.  :Smile:

----------


## Fragile Boost

Hello!

I would like to hire you for some work, pm me or add me on skype for further discussions.  :Smile:

----------


## TR0PIK

Hey sorry i didnt respond earlier!
You can PM me, and thanks for your inputs dudes, highly appreciated!

----------


## hxcftw

Messaged you about your services!

----------


## TR0PIK

Yupe i just responded

----------


## Vantalimxx

What would you charge for a template like the one you provided?

Also

What are your rates?

----------


## TR0PIK

It depends on the project itself, i would discuss this but in private!
What do you mean by rates ?

----------


## Al3xm3rc3r

check your message needs to talk to you

----------


## CheapOverwatchBoosting

Hey kiddo, im looking for someone to build me an ad. Message me on discord: CheapOWboosting#5540

----------


## CheapOverwatchBoosting

added skype

----------


## Annaisha

Contacted you on Skype, if you didn't get it, please add me.

----------


## pauloctavio

> Hey guys, i would like to know if any of you would be interested in that kind of design : Banners, Website, Videos modules... 
> 
> I love design and i'm spending a shit load of time doing it. I recently figured that sellers on that kind of platform would need a great design ; I mean, people tend to like a gift that is nicely packed, more than an ugly present. 
> 
> Nonetheless, people trust websites with good and professional looking, so it seems not that dumb to offers service in that domain. 
> This post is about YOUR opinion on the matter ; Here's a sample of what i've been doing this afternoon. What do you think? Could i sell that kind of design? 
> 
> website design
> .Notepad++ Malwarebytes FileZilla 
> ...


my up bolt simply broke. I figure the romer-g plan as a more grounded arrangement than the exemplary one is a fall flat. No more Logitech console for me until the point when the brand settle this awful plan. Coincidentally,

----------


## pauloctavio

> my up bolt simply broke I figure the romer-g plan as a more grounded arrangement than the exemplary one is a fall flat. No more Logitech console for me until the point when the brand settle this awful plan. Coincidentally,


Really looking forward to read your opinion, 

Infograpik (Sorry for my english by the way, i'm not a native speaker nor a regular user).

----------


## Kenneth

If you would be interested OC is looking for artists in the community for paid work on our new merch!

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/new...rchandise.html (OwnedCore Merchandise)

----------


## klimbo123

> Hey guys, i would like to know if any of you would be interested in that kind of design : Banners, Website, Videos modules... 
> 
> I love design and i'm spending a shit load of time doing it. I recently figured that sellers on that kind of platform would need a great design ; I mean, people tend to like a gift that is nicely packed, more than an ugly present. 
> 
> Nonetheless, people trust websites with good and professional looking, so it seems not that dumb to offers service in that domain. 
> This post is about YOUR opinion on the matter ; Here's a sample of what i've been doing this afternoon. What do you think? Could i sell that kind of design? 
> 
> website design
> 
> ...


You could totally move the plan. I'd execute for abilities like that.

----------


## JoannYoung

For me, I think One should have the programming skills to build the website in a good way. There are certain online tools which help us to build a banner, website in an easy way.:confused:

----------


## HimaloyHimu

Hey! Thanks for your feedback, really appreciated! 
You'd need to keep farming Photoshop to be able to do things like that. It's really not that hard !

----------

